# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Sex Dreams

## JuicyFruit

I keep dreaming of sex! I cannot help it. Sometimes I wake up masturbating...What the hell is wrong with me?

I have these sex dreams almost every night. I kinda like it though... But not almost every night. So can anyone help me interpret what it means?

----------


## Lowercase Society

First of all, WELCOME to dream views  ::cheers:: 

Second...at least you have a good sex drive, NOTHIN in hell wrong with that!  ::goodjob2:: 
I would recommend lucid dreams...perhaps if you are sick of these sex dreams, to ward them off with LD, or to do whatever you would like.  Depends on if you act on 'ethical' behaviour in lucid dreams though.

----------


## CocoDan

What is your age and gender? Nothing to recommend by me yet.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Lol, that sounds like you are one horny person. Nothing is 'wrong' with you though, some people just are more sexually inclined then others.  :tongue2: 

Welcome to the forums!  ::banana::

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Welcome to the forums!Oh yeah, whats wrong with dreaming about sex?  :Hi baby:   ::banana::

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by ffx&#045;dreamz_
> *Welcome to the forums!Oh yeah, whats wrong with dreaming about sex?  **



Some people consider the dream world a DIFFERENT reality.  SO therefore in a lucid dream, you are bending those people to your will to have sex with you...if its a non lucid dream, its ok, because you can't control it.

Thats not neccesarily my opinion...if i had sex in an LD, i would ASK the person first...

----------


## Umbrasquall

I agree, there was a topic about this exact subject a week ago...

But naturally you will have to dig through 15 pages of stuff to recover it.   :smiley:

----------


## Howie

::o:  Maybe you need viagra   ::D:   JK!
For both mmale and famales alike, they have used moniters to prove that while in REM sleep there is an increased flow of blood to the, shall I say - private parts. Thats why so many men wake up with an erection. And if one should happen to be going through puberty, well that would again increase the probility of a sexual dream. 
Clean bill of health!

----------


## CocoDan

MorningBoner.

----------


## Corkdog

WELCOME  ::banana:: 

Try to make it disappear.  Control your dream.  Change the surroundings

----------


## Umbrasquall

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> * Maybe you need viagra    JK!*



Hahahah! Are you trying to kill him?

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by CocoDan_
> *MorningBoner.*



 ::chuckle::  Morning Wood! Morning Glory!  ::chuckle:: 
They piss me off some times...

----------


## Human

> _Originally posted by JuicyFruit_
> *I keep dreaming of sex! I cannot help it. Sometimes I wake up masturbating...What the hell is wrong with me?*



Have you tried to eat liquorice? Liquorice can lower your testosterone and libido, but be careful; if you eat too much liquorice, it can affect your mood.
See this link: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3112606.stm

----------


## AirRick101

I used to get unexpected "wet dreams."  After doing lots of dream recall, I guess they reduced in frequency.  It's the extra grip of awareness and control that lowers it.

----------


## fly by night

> _Originally posted by AirRick101_
> *I used to get unexpected \"wet dreams.\"  After doing lots of dream recall, I guess they reduced in frequency.  It's the extra grip of awareness and control that lowers it.*



The extra grip on your penis can help also.
They say you will reduce nocturnal emmissions through frequent masturbation.
Guess that,s why I wake up with dry underwear ever day..I wonder if that,s a good thing???

----------


## CocoDan

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  ::lol::  


O' man, guess what I just did. HAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## Seeker

Hey, here is a late welcome!!!!   ::D:  

I am one of those that thinks sometimes when you dream, you are in an alternate plane.

Sex is good and health, rape is not.  Show the same respect that you would in your waking reality.

Ask nicely, or bring flowers.  Or if all else fails, you could find a dream prostitute and pay.

Don't worry about the drive.  It slows down after you hit your mid 30's.

----------


## YULAW

What happened to the person who created this thread? I think it was a prank! That person probably just wanted to create this for kicks.

----------


## CocoDan

That was fun. Hahaha.  ::lol::

----------


## RedStarSoldier

I barely ever dream of sex... even though if it was up to me I'd be having sex right now...

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by RedStarSoldier_
> *I barely ever dream of sex... even though if it was up to me I'd be having sex right now...*



Whats stopping you. You're from Mother Russia are you not? The women here in america love Russian Men. When you see one just go up to them and say " Here is a gift From Russia with Love" Haha j/k

----------


## Truthbearer

It is only natural for this to happen. Dreams are where you get to fullfil your every desire, whether conscious or not, so it makes sense for that to happen.

----------


## Blake

My sex drive hasn,t changed much and i,m close to 40 
I still wake up with a fully pitched tent sometimes  ::lol::

----------


## WerBurN

wow, i just got a horrible visual   ::shock::  

...i often dream of sex, but it always feels like nothing and makes me wake up quickly...which is annoying, cause then i get crappy sleep..

----------


## Xisdence

ive sorta just realized something....there seems to be a split view on things....ive read and heard in many places that soem believe uyr brain creates ur dream so u are experiencing virtual reality complements to ur brain and its imagening powers....other believe u are in a different place...like in the astral or some type.....so which one is it.....i mean isnt it contradicting some theories???

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Yes, well...actually no.
Because, even if you were in the Astral, your subconcious still creates everything you see and do.Unless you become lucid.

----------


## Xisdence

no but what about astral trabel..out of body experience....that is leaving ur body....different from lucid...i think the 2 need more classification

----------


## Zapheera

Would you have LD sex with your best friend's girlfriend/boyfriend who you were always secretly attracted to?

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Ummm... definately.  ::D:

----------


## Truthbearer

Sure, why not. Fullfiling your desires is the objective of dreams....

----------


## Xisdence

if i could construct such a good ld then yes.........but the way i se it is would u have sex with ur minds virtual construct of a person u know..i

----------


## CocoDan

MindScrew!

----------


## rogue_noir

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lowercase Society)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-ffx&#045;dreamz
> 			
> 		
> ...



In my LD's, I'd control the dream so that the person would automatically agree once I ask them.  =)

----------


## Raiden23

i had a dream of jenna jameson last nite.  i was supposed to do a scene with her, but i woke up all the sudden.  i was bummed out  ::|:

----------


## Truthbearer

Yeah, I would be too....

----------


## Lomebririon

Damn, who wouldn't be?   :Sad:  

I wonder if there's such a thing as a dream orgy?  ::|:

----------


## Human

By the way; Does sex dreams happen as a cause of not being aroused in daytime, or is it more caused by testosterone, or other reasons?

----------


## de4dmeta1

In my opinion, a rash of sexual dreams could be caused by one of the 3 following things;
1. A healthy sex drive
2. Constant suppresion of sexual urges, i.e. your subconcious picks up on what your concious mind tries to dispose of
2. You are a nymphomaniac.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by de4dmeta1_
> *In my opinion, a rash of sexual dreams could be caused by one of the 3 following things;
> 1. A healthy sex drive
> 2. Constant suppresion of sexual urges, i.e. your subconcious picks up on what your concious mind tries to dispose of
> 2. You are a nymphomaniac.*




I think i am number 1 and 2.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Truthbearer

Oh come on!!!!

You are a textbook case of number 3!!!!!

Just look at your avatars, they are always things that turn you on:

Girlfriends eye
Pink Bunnay
Girlfriend as pink bunnay
Brandon Boyd shirtless
new androgenous avatar thingy

Need I say more...  :tongue2:  

P.S. Once again I am joking, and besides there are worse things than being an ninpho, you could always be a necrophiliac....

----------


## zwishenzug

Being a psych major I've heard that dreams are meant to do a few things.  Namely they solidify memories of recent events which is why you dream of things of recent past mostly.  Also, they say that dreams help you deal emotionally with things, which is why you dream of emotional things a lot, too.  Basically they say that dreaming is like defragmenting your hard drive, or updating it because of recent errors (emotional issues).

So for sex, I think the general consesus is that you're dreaming of it either because it's on your mind from recent past or because you crave it emotionally.  Either way it's complety natural and healthy.  My problem is that I wake up too easily from sex dreams, especially lucid sex dreams.

I've heard that the best way to stay in a lucid sex dream is to just relax as much as possible and let the pleause wash over you on it's own terms.  If you get into it, you'll excite yourself too much and wake up.  I've only stayed in such a dream once with Jakie and Donna from That 70's Show.  Good stuff.

----------


## Truthbearer

Nice job Zwiadjhalhdjhgf!!!!!! (too lazy to spell name correctly  ::lol:: )

I haven't been able to get a lucid sex dream yet. Many times I think about visiting this girl I like, and, either I decide to instead do something else(There are many things I might like to do with higher priority than that) or I start to fly to her house(I am never there and haven't been able to try spinning with a destination) and get distracted by something else or it all fades away before I am anywhere near there...

It all just seems to be too distant, what I need is to actually start out there...I'll try to remember to try spinning and appearing there when I feel like I want to try lucid sex dreams...

----------


## bmx-life

I havent had any sex dreams in ages but I always wake up just as I come.  It fucks me off because I hate creaming in clean underware aye.

Personal I hate sex dreams.  Or any relationship dreams of any sort.  Ive also killed myself a number of times in dreams.  Only to move on to another dream it realy sucks.

----------


## dougdrums

> _Originally posted by JuicyFruit_
> *I keep dreaming of sex! I cannot help it. Sometimes I wake up masturbating...What the hell is wrong with me?
> 
> I have these sex dreams almost every night. I kinda like it though... But not almost every night. So can anyone help me interpret what it means?*



Anyone find it kind of ironic adidas hasn't responded to this yet?

----------


## zwishenzug

I've had lots of problems going to places I want as well.  Are there any good ways to do it?  Or just spinning with a destination in mind?

----------


## Knuckles2126

i dunno if someone has already said this cuz i didn't read the 2nd and 3rd page but if ur having sex dreams ALL the time then u could use that greatly to ur advantage. it could be a dream sign...

----------


## YULAW

Yeah usually sex dreams indicate the need for something important. If they are always occuring then it maybe something missing from your life that you honestly need and that may or may not be in relation to sex.

----------


## ericja9

Teacher: ...sex - 
4th graders: hehehehe!  You said sex!

----------


## quest

I hope I was not upsetting some kind of hidden dream law.  I think all my lucid experiences in high school consisted of rape attempts.  I never felt bad at about it. I just would get pissed I always woke up right at the excessive groping stage.  Any other shameless LD rapers out there?

----------


## pcmsurf

haha i wish i could have lucid dreams


i always am like making out with the girl then i wake up or im driving over to her house or something like that


oh yeah almost all my dreams end like waiting for something or doing the boring part like driving in my car on the way to the beach then waking up as soon as i get to the beach

its really annoying

----------


## Tsen

I get lotsa those too...especially when I'm camping.  I say it's the lack of girls in skimpy clothing that does it to me.  Definitely.

----------


## AirRick101

Haha...read Freud.  ::wink::

----------


## Ghost ®

It's a bit of a dodgy subject, perhaps...

But do you guys normally wake up during sex-related dreams, usually at the crucial moment? I hear a lot of people say they do, but often I don't. Another potential myth is that climaxing in your dreams leads to wet dreams..? Certainly not the case for me.

Tom

----------


## pcmsurf

happened to me and its kinda weird, i was in a lucid dream and it did have effects in real life that were unpleasant 
 ::shock::  



its not that i want to have sex cuz it usually ends the lucid dream,  i just do it without thinking 

when im lucid im in an altered state of consciousness where im not completely thinking about what i want to do, i just do it

----------


## sensi

I usually wake up when climaxing in a dream state because im climaxing in the real world too. This has happened to me for about 10 years. Im yet to talk to another girl who experiences this.....

Peace sensi.

----------


## Alric

Ok I am not an expert or anything but to me sex dreams are like the opposite of real life, well depending on how much you like the other person heh. If you don't want to wake up you have to go as fast as you can. No foreplay, infact your better off not even talking to the person. Kissing alone seems to wake me up 80% of the time if I do nothing else. quest seems to have the right idea, though I am normally to nice to just grab someone.

----------


## Truthbearer

Your superego hard at work...

----------


## Placebo

Not sure if anyone's had this idea before (this is a darn long thread), but what about VIRTUAL VIAGRA!

Obviously I'm talking about inducing sex dreams, not warding them off.
But if you want to have a nocturnal emission  ::D:  ... sounds like a 'shortcut' method for it.

For those who dont know what shortcuts are... they talk about it on ld4all
Its basically a way of making things easier to do.
Eg. if you cant fly, create a jetpack and use it. Once you are flying, you think 'Well, its just a bogus thing, this jetpack. I dont really need it'
You get the idea.

----------


## Truthbearer

Yeah, we've talked about them too...

For example, if you can't summon an object directly, expect it to be in one of your drawers and look there. In my case that has worked every time...

Stuff like that...there are many uses for them

----------


## Placebo

Truthbearer ... out of mild curiosity and bringing up past ... Is there some mythological dream character called paperdoll? I'm guessing not ..

And did anyone actually have a paperdoll dream because of that elaborate rubbish you guys posted?
Obviously just a psychological creation of the fear of course...

Oh, and just to express my insignificant opinion about that paperdoll thread (since I 'missed' it until now):
Its cool that you guys singlehandedly created a myth like that... even if it ends in such a ridiculous achilles heel... (Gotta laugh at those muffins and smoothies though   ::goodjob2::  )
However the arrogance (paperdolliness) to the newbs was pretty darn nasty

----------


## Truthbearer

I know...too bad they locked it. It was nice yo here everyone's opinion on how it turned out...

There is no mythological creature called "The Paperdoll", at least not that I know of. The only person that posted they had a Paperdoll dream that wasn't in on it was padfoot, saying his friend Capt. Quack had a dream with her and survived. As you know, that isn't a very reliable source...

I know it was arrogant, I know it was even to a certain extent over the top. It kind of got out of our hands too. I never thought we would get the response we did. It all started because I wrote that Paperdoll didn't come from a song, and made up a stupid quote to say its a mythological creature that eats you in your dreams...  ::chuckle::  But now that it is all past and done, all I have to say for myself is that I would do it again, 2000 times and more...It was well worth it  ::wink::

----------


## aaron_gx

poor me - I am one of the beleivers of this so-called paperdoll... I posted the original message about paperdoll... Those damn noobs.  :;-):

----------


## Truthbearer

You were indeed the inspiration of the whole topic. The question was so preposterous it demanded that sort of response. Like my 4th grade teacher used to say: "Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer". That was such a newb question it just begged to be taken to the next step...

----------


## L0s7 4 Lyf3

> _Originally posted by JuicyFruit_
> *I keep dreaming of sex! I cannot help it. Sometimes I wake up masturbating...What the hell is wrong with me?
> 
> I have these sex dreams almost every night. I kinda like it though... But not almost every night. So can anyone help me interpret what it means?*



Very normal indeed, as I have some experience with sex dreams, it just means you desire sex.

Only had 1 sex dream before, can't say i regret it considering who it was with  ::D:  (Brooke Burke), didn't wake up with my hand 'down under' though, I guess you just wanted that extra push in your dream.   ::wink::

----------


## pcmsurf

Brooke burke = heavenly angel 

hottest woman ive ever seen on tv

----------


## L0s7 4 Lyf3

> _Originally posted by pcmsurf_
> *Brooke burke = heavenly angel 
> 
> hottest woman ive ever seen on tv*



Gotta agree with that statement, but for those of you that may consider it disrespectul to just go up and have sex with her, in all honesty i had no control of the dream and she did it willingly.

----------


## Neil

I've had many sex dreams, although none lucid yet. But every time sex is involved it usually is unpleasant.

For example, I once had a dream where I was getting raped by a clone of myself! Another time I was having sex with someone I know but my parents walked in.   ::shock::

----------


## stroch

Heylo everyone, just stumbled across this website and forum; all very fascinating.

I regularly have dreams I can control, although I've never read up on how to do this - it just comes naturally!  This is particularly pleasurable when it's about sex, although like the real thing, it doesn't happen as often as I'd like!

----------


## Truthbearer

> _Originally posted by Neil_
> *For example, I once had a dream where I was getting raped by a clone of myself!*



You mean Max on Max style?  :tongue2:  

(Joke for those that watch conan)

----------


## pcmsurf

stay away from sex dreams while it may seem like a good idea 


the outcome for me is either waking up     or something else that is unpleasant to wake up to

----------


## insanejester

wow sex sure as hell does sell.... 2166 views comes in second place in this forum..... maybe the admin should ad a forum jus on sex dreams... wonder if there would be anyone out there guttsy enough an sucure enough to post in it, it would be amusing to see how people used there lucid dream manipulation to make there fanitacies come to.... then again... theres always gonna be somone protesting about how... bad sex is when its a natural part of life.... jus thought id mention that.....

----------


## themuffinking

Almost every dream i have i purposely turn it into a dream about sex. Just keep going how you are, and eventually you'll gain control of the people you're banging. I've had sex with Britney Spears exactly 127 times in my dreams as of this post.

----------


## loose id

> _Originally posted by themuffinking_
> *I've had sex with Britney Spears exactly 127 times in my dreams as of this post.*



So have a lot of guys in RL. Big deal.

I'm still hoping someday I score with Audrey Hepburn. God, that'd be sweet. In a dream of course, I'm not a necro   ::huh2::  


By the way, does anyone else get the urge to say OOOMPH! when they see this emoticon?   ::eh::  

Jus, wondrin'

----------


## rogue_noir

I've found a way for guys to have lots of sex dreams though it can be fairly tortuous to set up..   :smiley: 

1) Stop masturbating or having sex (or anything that causes you to cum.)
2) Every day, at least 3 times, masturbate as you normally would and try to get as close to climax as possible without cumming (takes a lot of practice and discipline; you'll screw up a lot in the beginning.)  Especially ddo this before bed and when you get up in the middle of the night for WBTB or WILD.  This is done preferably in conjunction with visual stimulation (aka porn.)

Now you'll have lots of spontaneous sex dreams.  You can try to turn these lucid and have wonderful orgasms without physically releasing or simply use sex as a dream sign to induce lucid dreams of your choice.

----------


## gameover

I have sex in my dreams regardless.

----------


## Ev

Tonight I had some funny, sex related experiences.  ::D: 
It was a lucid dream and I found myself in a class. I followed a really cute girl there just to find another copy of her inside. I decide not to have sex and just wait there, as well as do some experiments.

So we sit there and girls in class start to discuss sex . It was so open and hot  ::D: 

Then I join another group and just follow and examine their conversation (like an experiment). So they start to boast something about the size  ::D: 
Well, I'm being fully lucid decide to impress them  :tongue2:  Guess how?
With the exercise of my will I made my teeny weeny grow to huge size  ::D: 
Original intent was 2 meters, but I stopped after a couple of feet, seeing how DCs were amazed...

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *Well, I'm being fully lucid decide to impress them  Guess how? 
> With the exercise of my will I made my teeny weeny grow to huge size  
> Original intent was 2 meters, but I stopped after a couple of feet, seeing how DCs were amazed...*



 ::rolllaugh::  

Oh my god! That must have been one of the funniest things i've heard all day!   ::D:

----------


## Seeker

If you could just learn how to do that in real life!

You would be a star!

----------


## nina

I find it so interesting that people have had lucid dreams and no lucid sex b/c that seems to be ALL I do in my lucid dreams, and I really want to learn about all the other things I can do like summoning dream guides - that sounds so interesting.  It is so funny the tricks our own mind can play on us sometimes! Last week I "woke up" in my bed, and right away I knew I was LDing.  I got up and walked to my bedroom door and thought, when I open this door a particular guy that I like was going to be behind it, I'd pull him in and we'd have sex.  At the last second I remember second guessing myself...I open the door and its the wrong guy.  So I slam the door and try again! I sort of remember laughing to myself in my dream at this realistic poor guy getting a door slammed in his face.  This happened a couple times and by the third time I was so frustrated I just said the hell with it and pulled the guy inside my bedroom even though it wasn't the right one. I love LDs sometimes they are so silly when you only have partial control. hehe.  :smiley: 

But I do have to wonder...why couldn't I get the one guy that I really wanted?  I've been able to get him before, other times I can't, and other times it kinda looks like a weird version of him.

----------


## DaRkLoRd

ya'll strange....talking about paperdolls...then sex..damn thats kinky! Laughin My Ass OFF!!  ::laughhard::   ::rolllaugh::   ::chuckle::

----------


## Jeremy's_Mine

> _Originally posted by ffx&#045;dreamz_
> *Welcome to the forums!Oh yeah, whats wrong with dreaming about sex? *



 lol   ::rolleyes::

----------


## GoldenSlumbers

It's so hilarious how when someone brings up sex there's *tons* of pages to follow!  ::D:

----------


## Death-Wuad

Well it's simple- sex is one of the funnest things you can do.

----------


## Ev

lol, sex is "built in" into your consciousness.

A lot of times i have "amnesia" in lucid dreams, and only thing I can think of is sex  ::D:

----------


## Death-Wuad

That reminds me of my waking life sometimes   ::lol::

----------


## Andromeda

nothig wrong with dreaming of sex! but the only thing is - is it because you want so badly to have sex? or is it because you want so badly not to have sex? the reason for the dream is where you want to start - what is it that makes your mind think of nothing else while you sleep?

----------


## DayTripper

i don't get why some people think it's so disrespectful to have sex without asking. you have control over them so asking really isn't nessisary. you KNOW they're gunna say yes.

----------


## Pade-o

Good point i think the same way...haven't actualy had a ld before but I'm looking forword to the sex in the dream i was also wondering if the orgasm is how ever good you want it to be or just your everyday orgasm. Just something i've been thinkin about 


P.S. What the hell happend to the guy that started this post????

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Pade&#045;o_
> *What the hell happend to the guy that started this post????*



It was his one and only post.  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by DayTripper_
> *you KNOW they're gunna say yes.*



HAHAHAHAhhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

cute

Hey, is it weird to dream about having sex with animal/humans? Like, a centaur?

----------


## whoeverwearevox

hmm, idk about that Ophe, centar sex is kinda strange and kinky...... altho... could be quite entertaining

Sex dreams are totally normal, hell, i have 'em all the time and look how i turned out!!!  ::D:  (bad example) seriously tho, just enjoy 'em. It's the only time you can do that sort of thing and not worry about little mean goblins called STDs.

ITS ALL A DREAM!!! THAT'S IT!!! IT'S A HEALTHY WAY TO EXPELL YOUR SEXUAL ENERGY!!!! ::D: 

i think i'm gonna go try and ld one now

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Hey, is it weird to dream about having sex with animal/humans? Like, a centaur?*



what is "yes," alex.

----------


## Truthbearer

> _Originally posted by icedawg+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(icedawg)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-OpheliaBlue
> 			
> 		
> ...



it took me about 10 seconds, but I figured out what you meant...meh

----------


## CT

Heh, if it was lucid then ... yeah that'd be kinda weird  :tongue2:  
If not then no worries.

----------


## nightowl

XD

----------


## Priddo

I knew sex was popular and all....but damn...7 pages......

----------


## Bastard_x5

sheesh i had a sex dream marathon today non stop scenes would change from one sex dream to antoher

no its not what you think..im not a suppresed maniac its because its ramadan..we muslims fast and all..so no sex thoughts allowed no sex until iftar no food no water from dawn to dusk  im not that religous but still i stop my self in this month out of respect and alll week ive been dreaming about it

the dream was wierd too i mean im straight and i had all kinds of sexual fantasies from orgies to homoseual themes fetish wierd vampire orgies u name it i did it i even liked them soo much..whats wierd some of them which ive been fantasizing a year ago got morphed in to the dream...it was like one big giant nice very nice realease of all the reppresed perversion my subconcious mind could muster up...and i had no interputions if i would wake up i would go to sleep and it would continue from where it left off..ive been sleeping since 11:30 pm till 1 oclock the other day thats 15 hours...i woke up exhausted and im really thirsty but i cant drink water ..until iftar which is like 3 hours from now.

----------


## Xisdence

crap i can't wait to ld, those hot dream chiks will be sorry they taunted me for so long   :Mad:  

im gonna make them pay, in nice but juicy ways  ::tongue::

----------


## Truthbearer

I wasn't lucid today, but I do remember having this great sex dream with this girl from a class in college. I've always found her to be good looking and all, though now I have a different perspective on her  ::wink::  

Good times...  ::lol::

----------


## trickynishidake

> _Originally posted by sensi_
> *I usually wake up when climaxing in a dream state because im climaxing in the real world too. This has happened to me for about 10 years. Im yet to talk to another girl who experiences this.....*



I have the same experiences actually. Whenever I come in a dream I come in the real world too.  sometimes it wakes me up, other tiimes I just enjoy the warm fuzzies and go back to sleep. but then my sex dreams are usually very vivid. technicolor, even.  ::D: 
 The first LD i ever had where I had complete dream control was a sex dream and that was pretty interesting. In the dream this person was wanting to sleep with me and I was freaked out because I thought it was real and it was gonna be totally weird. when i became lucid i was like "woo hoo!!! let's get it on!" lol . That was pretty intense, being lucid in a sex dream is damn cool...

oooo btw Golden Slumbers, we both have a lain avatar  :bravo:  Yay! i love that anime!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Xisdence_
> *crap i can't wait to ld, those hot dream chiks will be sorry they taunted me for so long *



HAHA! You get em X!!!

Hey what's so weird then about centuar sex?! (and of COURSE it wasn't lucid....if I were lucid I would manifest King Kong or something).

I got raped by a shark in a dream recently too (NON lucid frik you very much).

What's with the animals?

----------


## sensi

Hey Trickynishidake,

Yeah its an out of it experience to wake up having an orgasm, good though. I haven't actually ever had lucid sex. I dont get into that idea really. If I'm lucid and I want to come I just think to myself I want an orgasm and I will have one straight away. I dont have to think of anyone just myself and I will have an orgasm in like 10 seconds. It actually can be quite a useful trick when I get stuck in false awakening loops if I cant get out of the loop I just have an orgasm and wake up. I definitely have had non lucid sex dreams and orgasms are the same for me non lucid or lucid, I wake up coming. Got more use to it over the years though.

Peace Sensi.

----------


## Daytime

Ha ha ha lol.
Good thing my mom did not see me read this paticular topic. (Snap, my figures are called it is so hard to type like this.)

Anyway, I am going through puberty and I barelly ever have a *weird* dream like that. (*Cough*I wish ....*Cough* huh oh.... uh.... ignore that caugh right there.

Anyway,. that is strange. Because I thaught that type of thing is expressed metaphorically in your dreams. Not litterally.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by sensi_
> *Hey Trickynishidake,
> 
> Yeah its an out of it experience to wake up having an orgasm, good though. I haven't actually ever had lucid sex. I dont get into that idea really. If I'm lucid and I want to come I just think to myself I want an orgasm and I will have one straight away. I dont have to think of anyone just myself and I will have an orgasm in like 10 seconds. It actually can be quite a useful trick when I get stuck in false awakening loops if I cant get out of the loop I just have an orgasm and wake up. I definitely have had non lucid sex dreams and orgasms are the same for me non lucid or lucid, I wake up coming. Got more use to it over the years though.
> 
> Peace Sensi.*



That's bizzare. Wouldn't that be a form of Lucid masterbation

----------


## Daytime

Ok, This topic is really weird but I have to ask this. What is an orgasm?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Guidosoft_
> *Ok, This topic is really weird but I have to ask this. What is an orgasm?*



 Sex education 101 here.

   1. The peak of sexual excitement, characterized by strong feelings of pleasure and by a series of involuntary contractions of the muscles of the genitals, usually accompanied by the ejaculation of semen by the male. Also called climax.
   2. A similar point of intensity of emotional excitement.

For more sexually oriented questions try Dictionary.com or google search   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Je33ica

> _Originally posted by Howetzer+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Howetzer)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Guidosoft
> 			
> 		
> ...



innocence is precious.  DO NOT listen to howetzer.  DO NOT research this subject.  hold on to the precious   ::wizard::  

*in a bizzare mood*

----------


## sensi

Yeah Cheers Howetzer for pointing that one out, 

I knew being so bloody open about that would come back and bite me on the ass, somethings I should just not talk about. Hmmmm call it what you like. I have no name for it. I do not have to touch myself in the dream realm it is all psychological, no actual physical stimulation in any form. It started happening to me over ten years ago from non lucid sex dreams then when I started to become lucid I would just think I want to have an orgasm and low and behold I would have one. Like I said I do not fantasize over anyone I just have to have the thought. Yes it is bizarre. So there you go being open and honest......

Peace Sensi.

----------


## infidel

no WAY!  it's possible to have SEX in a DREAM?!  um....i gotta go- time to sleep.

----------


## Daytime

Pervert. I only do it when it is time to goto sleep. Lol. No. Just kidding. I can't even have that dream anyway, I am still just learning lucid dreaming.

----------

